#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Will robots leave any jobs to humans?

## Adiza

The most common topic all over the world is unemployment. Robots replacing the jobs of humans almost everything with the help of AI where a human touch needed. *So my question is, there is any job available that a robot cannot steal from us?*

----------


## Wondergirl

> The most common topic all over the world is unemployment. Robots replacing the jobs of humans almost everything with the help of AI where a human touch needed. *So my question is, there is any job available that a robot cannot steal from us?*


hi Adiza ,

here are some jobs robot Couldn't steal from us.
*Law enforcement 
Management
Health care 
Data Analysis 
Nutrition 
Civil Engineering .

*

----------


## Adiza

> hi Adiza ,
> 
> here are some jobs robot Couldn't steal from us.
> *Law enforcement 
> Management
> Health care 
> Data Analysis 
> Nutrition 
> Civil Engineering .
> ...



So those guys studying in these fields are safe in the world :you rock man:

----------


## Moana

> The most common topic all over the world is unemployment. Robots replacing the jobs of humans almost everything with the help of AI where a human touch needed. *So my question is, there is any job available that a robot cannot steal from us?*


Knowing some of the jobs that might soon be done by robots can help you to determine which career path is right for you based on your own skills, interests and the type of work you prefer. It depends on the work at the end of the day whether AI's would take over or not!

----------


## Adiza

> Knowing some of the jobs that might soon be done by robots can help you to determine which career path is right for you based on your own skills, interests and the type of work you prefer. It depends on the work at the end of the day whether AI's would take over or not!



Agree with you Shivani, we can't be sure about it, because anything can happen with the future advancements of AI. Better choosing robotics field will save our jobs :lol:

----------

